# CLIR - Calling Line Identification Restriction



## techiways (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi,

I hope most of you know about the CLIR facility in your mobile phone's. It is presently available with AIRTEL, HUTCH & BSNL.

The issue with me is, i'm receiving some prank calls from an unknown person . I am sure he is using this CLIR facility & he is based in my local city. I had tried to trace this call by calling my mobile ccare but those ppl casually say they cannot help about this and advise me to get the help of cops . . When i receive the call, it displays as "ID WITHHELD" . 

i'm just wondering if it is possible to identify the number of the person. Does anyone have any info about this?


----------



## futuristically_ancient (Jan 7, 2005)

techiways said:
			
		

> i'm just wondering if it is possible to identify the number of the person. Does anyone have any info about this?




well....there's only ONE way u can identify this person.
GO TO UR NEAREST POLICE STATION N FILE A F.I.R. that ur recieving prank calls, etc, etc from this guy hu has used clir.
Only then can ur cellular service provider, give u the details about this 'michevious' person!


----------



## vijaythefool (Jan 7, 2005)

*Similar trouble*

Had a similar problem later found out the calls were made from broadband


----------



## cheetah (Jan 7, 2005)

*solution.*

Sometime due to "CLIR" the screen shows Private Number Calling also.

I once activated this service on airtel for personal use,so i inquired about the number revealition procedure.

They told me that the person has to give written application with signature of some Local Police Officer to get the calling party,s number.If u have some approach in police u can try to get that application signed.Then they can,t refuse to give the number.


----------



## techiways (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'l look into immediately!


----------

